# Roamio ota needs new hd



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

Bought a roamio for $30 off ebay but the hard drive
Needs replacing. 
Can someone link me to the thread i need to install a new
Image please? I'll be getting a western digital red


----------



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

Also which 500gb drive should i get?
And I'm reading you can just pit the new drive in and it will
Auto program it?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Why stop at 500GB? when you can go to 3 TB and just swap/drop it in. WD Red works well. Any larger than 3TB (4TB-8TB), you would need to use MSFR (Windows).


----------



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

Just getting them into as cheap as possible.
Do you know the 500gb model number?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=810#Tab3

The smallest Red is 750GB.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I think the WD Red drives starts at 1TB. For a 500GB (75HD hrs), you would need to get a WD EURx/s Green AV drive. The recent drive has issues with PUIS.

You can get a 3TB (450HD Hrs) on Amazon for about $110.


----------



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

What is the difference between 2.5" and the 3.5"
Will the 2.5" model work in the roamio?
WD7500BFCX SATA 6 Gb/s 2.5 Inch 5400 750 GB 16 MB


----------



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

Nevermind. I'm going to get them in the 1TB for $52

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

So when you are adding a new HD into the roamio is there anything special that needs to be done?
Do I need the antenna or Ethernet plugged in or can I just throw in a hd and power on? I'm stuck in a reboot loop. Start up screen goes black after about a minute and resets to the start up screen...over nad over and over.


----------



## bungi43 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm also considering going from the 1 TB in mine to a 2 or 3 TB before I start recording much. Suggestions on best ones?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

bungi43 said:


> I'm also considering going from the 1 TB in mine to a 2 or 3 TB before I start recording much. Suggestions on best ones?


WD Red drives are your best bet. Uses less power, produces less heat. Better then the Green AV drives which seem to be phasing out.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have an OEM drive form one I can sell you if you're going cheap.


----------

